# I sing to my dogs.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a terrible singer, but the pups tolerate it just fine and actually get some kind of joy out of it. It's like they know I'm really happy so they join in and wiggle around me and jump up and play bow. Paris even makes little wimpy noises that are really cute. I want to catch them on video. I also like to dance while I sing. They seem to like it too. I love my dogs.

I had to confess about this singing and dancing. I think it's good to have an utterly goofy time with them.

Does anyone else sing to their dogs?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, but my audience is a little less appreciative  My singing triggers a lot of cocked heads and curious expressions.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a horrible voice, and I sing to my dogs when we drive and when we walk. Sadly, they seem like they wish I would just shut up. Too bad for them they can't pay me to quit singing like my mom used to.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rhett loves it when I sing when we are together alone in Ellen....NOT!LOL :lol:

He will hide his face in his paws!!HAHA

It reminds me of when I was a kid growing up, and my parents would do the same thing!HAHA :tongue:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think me singing to my dogs would be considered some sort of terrible abuse to be inflicted on my dogs. :wink: I doubt they would ever come back from such a traumatic event.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I'm a terrible singer, but the pups tolerate it just fine and actually get some kind of joy out of it. It's like they know I'm really happy so they join in and wiggle around me and jump up and play bow. Paris even makes little wimpy noises that are really cute. I want to catch them on video. I also like to dance while I sing. They seem to like it too. I love my dogs.
> 
> I had to confess about this singing and dancing. I think it's good to have an utterly goofy time with them.
> 
> ...


confession is good for the soul.

but the real question is...do they sing along? 

and yes, i make up silly songs to sing....and the pug cocks his head...malia sings with me. not sure who is worse.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yes! I interact with the dogs all the time! Sing, Talk, Ummm even ask questions because I know they wont give me any wrong answers, they just bark eagerly! Joke with them, treat them like a person! I Love chatting it up, singing it up, laughing it up with the pooches . And they all love it, unlike some of the humans I know right here in the house heeheeeeeeee hmmmmmm..........................


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I start singing to my dogs when I first bring them home. I usually take some childrens song or lullaby and replace one word with their name. Then I sing it to them all the time with their name in it. They seem to love it and go crazy when I sing 'their' song! Of course, it could just be them trying to shut me up! 

Then we have to sing the 'supper time' song! Shade sings back to me when we do that one. :biggrin1:

Last night Shade and I were singing Willie Nelson together! Yep.....I sing constantly.....the dogs expect it by now. (my human son actually tells me to stop singing sometimes!)


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh definitely. Remember that song from a commercial that goes "My pookie bear, you're my pookie bear"? Yea....I sing that one....and I replace 'pookie' with 'Louis'..........

:embarassed:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll confess... Yes i sing ALOT when in the car! and if nobody else is with me Tobi is riding shotgun and looking at me like i'm crazy... At home when he's laying on me and were watching music videos or something i'll sing in his face, and he shows his disdain by laying on my face :lol:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All my dogs have a song of their own I made up for their name. They love their song and I will sing it to them when they need some support. I start singing either when newborn pups or as soon as I get them. I don't think I have a good voice but they melt into my lap when they hear their song. They also have nicknames.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Same here Liz! My dogs each have their own song, that goes with their name. LOL, I'm such a dork, but yes they all have their own individual songs and my whole family knows them by now... hahaha


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I sing "God gave me you" to my pups... I'm a dork, I know... but they are my little family.


----------

